# Hell Hole Swamp Festival



## Jack W. (May 6, 2006)

Mary and I just returned from the Hell Hole Swamp Festival.   We had a great time.  This redneck gathering takes place in Jamestown, SC.  Along with rides, food, a horseshoe tournament, and a great legs contest, there is a very nice BBQ contest.  

A very big and hardy congrats to Tim Handy at JT's BBQ for taking first place.  Tim is a fine family man and a great cook.  I'm proud to say I've worked with him and he has influenced my cooking processes.   Congratulations Tim,  a job well done.  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 

It was mighty fine Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2006)

Damn, it seems that no one can beat Tim this year!  

 well...

  Congrats Tim!  I'm not surprised.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 6, 2006)

Congrats!! Someones on a roll!!!!!


----------



## john pen (May 6, 2006)

Ya ya ya,...blah blah blah good q ect.......WHAT ABOUT THE GREAT LEGS contest ?????


----------



## Jack W. (May 6, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ya ya ya,...blah blah blah good q ect.......WHAT ABOUT THE GREAT LEGS contest ?????



It's rednecks in Jamestown, SC...you really don't want to know.


Jack


----------



## Bruce B (May 6, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":1x8md4ch]Ya ya ya,...blah blah blah good q ect.......WHAT ABOUT THE GREAT LEGS contest ?????



It's rednecks in Jamestown, SC...you really don't want to know.


Jack[/quote:1x8md4ch]

And the winner is a guy named....Handy...maybe leave Jamestown off the fall colr tour this year, though I'm sure it's a very nice place.


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

Congratulations Tim. =D>  =D>  =D>


----------

